# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  S. Alexander

## Pulgas

*S. Alexander* 
**
*Felicidades, majete.*

----------


## Iban

Bueno, bueno, bueno... el polvorilla...

:-D

Felicidades, Sergio. Triunfos y alegría para tus 19 años, hermanito.

Y que cumplas muchos más.

----------


## tofu

:Party: Muchas felicidades

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Muchísimas felicidades!  :Smile1:

----------


## t.barrie

Ale ale, de dos en dos, no paramos de hacernos viejo  ¿eh?

 ¡¡Felicidades Sergio!!!

----------


## Magnano

¡Feliz cumpleaños!

----------


## Ritxi

Los hay que se empeñan en pillarnos
je je

MUCHAS FELICIDADES!

----------


## Tracer

Felicidadeeees... menos mal que no quedamos todos juntos cada dos por tres por que en invitaciones nos ibamos a arruinar... esto es un no parar...

----------


## pableton

¡¡¡Felicidades, bolo!!!

----------


## MagDani

QUE LOS CUMPLAS MUY FELIZ

----------


## Spes

Feliz cumpleaños!! Espero que lo estés pasando muy bien!

----------


## litan

Felicidades artista!

----------


## Ming

¡¡¡Migajaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aa!!!

Felicidades xD


Tantos nicks para una misma persona... Mago Migaja :p

----------


## Chaoz

felicidades MINDFREAK!!!!!

----------


## S. Alexander

LOL, cada cual me llama como le da la gana... x'DDDD Pero el que se lleva la palma, lo siento, es Iban, con "el polvorilla"... te vas a enterar  :302: 

Siento no haberme pasado antes, chicos, muchas gracias por todas las felicitaciones, ojalá pudiera estar más por el foro pero con esta conexión... T.T malo, malo.

En fin, ¡muchísimas gracias de todo corazón!

Un abrazo mágico

Sergio González

----------


## Ritxi

Ya pensabamos que no te pasarías  :Cool1:

----------


## S. Alexander

Por ti me paso hasta de la ralla  :Smile1:  xD

----------


## angelvalenzz

Muchísimas felicidades, que los cumplas feliz

----------

